# Birthday after ITA and before visa



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

If my birthday falls on the next month after receiving the Canadian express entry ITA, and my new age have less points, 
1. will I be eligible to apply for visa?
2. Will the visa be refused because age points are different than the time of ITA

I really appreciate the help


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Good grief.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

nnawalage said:


> If my birthday falls on the next month after receiving the Canadian express entry ITA, and my new age have less points,
> 1. will I be eligible to apply for visa?
> 2. Will the visa be refused because age points are different than the time of ITA
> 
> I really appreciate the help


Nope. The points are considered per the circumstances when the ITA was issued. As long as you can provide evidence that your points were correct at the time of ITA, you should be all good (same goes for language tests expiring after the ITA was issued).
There is absolutely no reason to worry.


----------



## nnawalage (Apr 8, 2018)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Nope. The points are considered per the circumstances when the ITA was issued. As long as you can provide evidence that your points were correct at the time of ITA, you should be all good (same goes for language tests expiring after the ITA was issued).
> There is absolutely no reason to worry.


My confusion is because of the information provides in this link 
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada/express-entry/submit-profile/respond-invitation.html

It hasn't mentioned age, but age change is a personal situation change isn't it? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

nnawalage said:


> My confusion is because of the information provides in this link
> https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada/express-entry/submit-profile/respond-invitation.html
> 
> It hasn't mentioned age, but age change is a personal situation change isn't it? I really appreciate your help.


Thanks for providing the link. It generally helps to include all the pertinent info in your first post itself or as soon as you have it.
Anyways, I got Australian PR as well a while ago and they had this explicitly mentioned that after the ITA change in age is not considered while assessing your application.
CIC has also not mentioned the age in the link you shared. 
I still think this would really have no impact on your application assessment.
However to be certain I would suggest to contact IRCC directly.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Anyways, I got Australian PR as well a while ago and they had this explicitly mentioned that after the ITA change in age is not considered while assessing your application.




Australia has ****** all to do with Canada. What they do is irrelevant.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

colchar said:


> Australia has ****** all to do with Canada. What they do is irrelevant.


Hey Buddy,

If you have to use "*" a better alternative is to be civilized.
You are somewhat correct that the immigration system of two countries are different and unrelated. However the Australian immigration system was modeled after Canada and they took a lot of the process as is. There are a lot of similarities and it makes some sense to talk about them in relative terms.
Now if you would kindly note I did not say follow what is written in Australian immigration system, but instead to contact and confirm with IRCC. 
So if you are not contributing positively to the discussion you can just be quiet.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> If you have to use "*" a better alternative is to be civilized.


First, I didn't use symbols. I typed a word that the software censored and replaced with symbols. Everyone knows that is how software works, except for you apparently. Not surprising really.

Second, I don't know who the hell you think you are but you do not tell me which terms I can or cannot use.





> You are somewhat correct that the immigration system of two countries are different and unrelated.


No I am not somewhat correct, I am _entirely_ correct. They have absolutely nothing to do with each other, and only an idiot would think that what one does would apply to the other.





> However the Australian immigration system was modeled after Canada


Just because Australia adopted a points based system, as did other countries, does not mean that it was modeled after Canada's. 

And even if it was, that means absolutely nothing when it comes to details such as the one being discussed here.




> There are a lot of similarities and it makes some sense to talk about them in relative terms.


Only for those too ignorant to understand that they are different countries, that do things differently, and that what one does has absolutely no bearing on what the other does.




> So if you are not contributing positively to the discussion you can just be quiet.



I made a valid point that you are clearly too ignorant to grasp. 

And I don't know who the hell you think you are Skippy, but you do not dictate what others say. Wind your neck in and learn your effing place.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

colchar said:


> First, I didn't use symbols. I typed a word that the software censored and replaced with symbols. Everyone knows that is how software works, except for you apparently. Not surprising really.
> 
> Second, I don't know who the hell you think you are but you do not tell me which terms I can or cannot use.
> 
> ...


Boy oh boy,
you are seriously challenged. I regret I engaged with you.
I should have known better that you are best ignored.
On this or any other thread feel free to say what you want and I will ignore you from hereon. 
In your unicorn world be what you fancy, nobody cares.
I hope you get some professional help soon, for your own good.
From my end consider this discussion over as you are definitely not worth my time.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

nnawalage said:


> My confusion is because of the information provides in this link
> https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada/express-entry/submit-profile/respond-invitation.html
> 
> It hasn't mentioned age, but age change is a personal situation change isn't it? I really appreciate your help.


Hey nnawalage,

I am sorry about the last few posts from some challenged person on the forum. Please ignore those and understand that there are some such elements to deal with everywhere. Just ignore them. Most of the other folks on the forum as well as the moderators are extremely helpful. 
For your original query I would reiterate that based on my experience with Australian immigration I believe there should not be any issues but it would be best to confirm the facts for Canadian immigration with IRCC.
Good Luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hey nnawalage,
> 
> 
> For your original query I would reiterate that based on my experience with Australian immigration I believe there should not be any issues but it would be best to confirm the facts for Canadian immigration with IRCC.
> Good Luck.



Colchar is absolutely correct in saying that what Australia does has no relation to what Canada does. It is not at all helpful to confuse people in this way.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Colchar is absolutely correct in saying that what Australia does has no relation to what Canada does. It is not at all helpful to confuse people in this way.


Yes Veronica I do agree that he is correct. I did acknowledge the same in one of my earlier posts. That was just my experience and I did acknowledge that these being two separate countries have different immigration policies. 
The best approach is to reach out to IRCC to get the official facts about Canadian immigration policy on this matter.
However I do find the language used by Colchar highly objectionable and unsuitable to the forum.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------

